# Llegar y besar el santo



## NoOrK

Ciao!

C'ho un'altra per voi !

 In catalano è "_Arribar i moldre_" e in spagnolo "_Llegar y besar el Santo_".

E in italiano?

Ciau ciau _



> Solo italiano o spagnolo qui per favore: per il catalano esiste un forum specifico.


----------



## karunavera

No se me oocurre nada que en italiano tenga el mismo sentido de este coloquialismo, no creo que exista una expresion parecida...


----------



## NoOrK

Aquí en el mismo foro, "Catalan" me habían dado la opción de 

"*arrivare e sbrigarsi*"

Non so, cosa ne dite ?

Ci sentiamo _


----------



## Silvia10975

Pero ¿qué significa en español?


----------



## NoOrK

Es cuando, por ejemplo, estás esperando a alguien, y nada más llegar, monta un follón de mucho cuidado.

Ej: Estás esperando a tu amigo en la parada del autobús, y al llegar y decirte hola, se apoya en un cartel de tráfico y lo parte en dos.
Entonces tu dices, "Sí es que...es llegar y besar el santo".

No sé si me explico....

Ciau!_


----------



## Silvia10975

No, credo proprio di concordare con karunavera... non ne trovo uno simile.
In quell'occasione direi "Ma dai, non sei neanche arrivato e già fai danni?"
 Silvia.


----------



## heidita

NoOrK said:


> Es cuando, por ejemplo, estás esperando a alguien, y nada más llegar, monta un follón de mucho cuidado.
> 
> Ej: Estás esperando a tu amigo en la parada del autobús, y al llegar y decirte hola, se apoya en un cartel de tráfico y lo parte en dos.
> Ciau!_


 
No sé en catalán, pero en español no significa esto .

_Llegar y besar el santo,_ es cuando llegas a la parada de autobús y justo en este momento llega el autobús. O sea, que tienes mucha suerte de que justo en ese momento ocurre algo a tu favor.

Mira aquí, Belén lo explica muy bien.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1002917&postcount=2

Otro caso: Llegas a la panadería y justo en este momento sacan el pan recién hecho. 

Viene de la costumbre española de besar el Santo en las iglesias. Normalmente hay una cola muy larga. si llegas y besas el Santo, es que no has tenido que aguantar cola, no has tenido que esperar....etc.


----------



## Neuromante

Concuerdo con Heidita.

Es una forma de decir que nada más llegar ya se ha conseguido lo que se buscaba, e incluso mucho más.

Como llegar a Holliwood y bajando de la guagua firmar un contrato, cenar esa noche con Tom Cruise (Invitado por un estudio) y a la mañana siguiente tener una agenda repleta hasta el 2030


----------



## karunavera

Neuromante said:


> Concuerdo con Heidita.
> 
> Es una forma de decir que nada más llegar ya se ha conseguido lo que se buscaba, e incluso mucho más.
> 
> Como llegar a Holliwood y bajando de la guagua firmar un contrato, cenar esa noche con Tom Cruise (Invitado por un estudio) y a la mañana siguiente tener una ajenda repleta hasta el 2030


Perdona Neuro, pero no se escribe "agenda"?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, eso mismo pone. 
Ahora


----------



## heidita

NoOrK said:


> "*Ma dai, non sei neanche arrivato e già fai danni?*"
> Ciauuu_


 
(Nork, recuerda , por favor, que este foro no permite el catalán.)

La frase de silvia significaría algo como:

*Vaya, apenas llegas y ya haces daño, ¿eh? (silvia, ¿o estoy equivocada?)*

que no concuerda en absoluto con el significado en español.

Desgraciadamente no tengo nivel suficiente para darte una traducción o dicho que sea más o menos igual.


----------



## NoOrK

Oks, aunque no entiendo del todo la razón de la prohibición del catalán, si es en el modo de "más ayuda"; pero bueno, las normas son las normas supongo.

Un saludo_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

NoOrK said:


> Oks, aunque no entiendo del todo la razón de la prohibición del catalán, si es en el modo de "más ayuda"; pero bueno, las normas son las normas supongo.
> 
> Un saludo_




Regolamento del forum Italiano - Spagnolo



> 1 - Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse* únicamente *en español o italiano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí Heidita, mi frase tendría el significado correspondiente a la tuya  La puse porque el primer sentido que dio NoOrk se le parecía, pero ahora ya no... y por más que trato de encontrar una que se parezca al sentido efectivo... ¡no puedo!

A ver si los otros italianos son más afortunados que yo.
 Silvia


----------



## Malaia

Heidita tiene razón: "llegar y besar el santo" es como si te tocara la lotería..porque es llegar/ empezar y tener suerte en aquello que emprendes o esperas.  Yo creo (que no esoy segura) que podría ser en italiano algo así: "Arrivare e baciare il santo" ¿Qué opinais?.
*Por cierto NoOk*..imagínate que yo si podría enfadarme por no poder usar mi lenguaje...porque soy andaluza y no existe la posibilidad de hablar andaluz.


----------



## Cristina.

El Tam lo traduce con :
andare/essere liscio come l'olio 
ottenere subito ciò che si vuole 
volere/trovare la pappa fatta/scodellata (ya sé que esta última significa 'encontráselo todo hecho', pero si nos fijamos bien alguien que llega y besa el santo se encuentra todo hecho)

Llegar y besar el santo: Conseguir algo positivo muy rápidamente, al poco tiempo de iniciar una acción. _Mart__ín salió en los últimos minutos del partido y, nada más entrar, metió un gol; eso se llama llegar y besar el santo._ El dicho alude a la satisfacción que siente el peregrino o el romero cuando, tras el fatigoso viaje, va rápidamente a besar el santo o la imagen motivo de la peregrinación.© Espasa Calpe, S.A.
PD: Malaya (no serás la Pantoja, ¿verdad?) , me recuerdas a Elisabetha, que era también andaluza.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, sinceramente me asombró eso de que en italiano no se usa dicha expresión, ya que nosotros, en Cerdeña o por lo menos en mi zona, la decimos tanto en italiano como, traducida, en sardo.
En italiano es justamente "arrivare e baciare il santo", y tiene el mismo sentido que la expresión española 
Pero, si no me equivoco, me parece haberla incluso leído en algún diario italiano...Entonces pregunto, ¿en serio en ningún otro lado se dice?...
Chau

Ah, "andare liscio come l'olio" y las demás puestas para mí tienen matices algo distintos, no expresan ese concepto de la misma manera.


----------



## Malaia

"Andare liscio come l'olio"...¿no quiere eso decir que "todo va rodado" " que va sobre ruedas" "que se desarrolla sin problema"?


----------



## heidita

Malaia, desconoco la expresión, pero si es así, no es lo mismo, claro.

Me sorprende el mensaje de xene.


----------



## Cristina.

El Tam no da una a derechas, sobre todo en materia de dichos:
Liscio come l'olio : como una balsa de aceite/ como la seda.
Fila tutto liscio come l'olio: todo es cantar y coser.
Dal DeMauro (autorevole, peccato che non ci sia una traduzione in spagnolo): _andare liscio come l'olio_, perfettamente, senza intoppi, senza problemi.
Parece que significa "ir como una balsa de aceite" , no "llegar y besar el santo" (vaya porquería de diccionario)


----------



## Malaia

Cristina. said:


> El Tam no da una a derechas, sobre todo en materia de dichos:
> Liscio come l'olio : como una balsa de aceite/ como la seda.
> Fila tutto liscio come l'olio: todo es cantar y coser.
> Dal DeMauro (autorevole, peccato che non ci sia una traduzione in spagnolo): _andare liscio come l'olio_, perfettamente, senza intoppi, senza problemi.
> Parece que significa "ir como una balsa de aceite" , no "llegar y besar el santo" (vaya porquería de diccionario)


Entonces es lo que he dicho yo..."andar como la seda" es no tener problemas con algo. Hay muchas formas de decirlo entonces pero al final significa igual. No es lo mismo a "llegar y besar el santo"...la diferencia está en la "casualidad"  de los acontecimientos de ésta última.


----------



## Neuromante

*Liscio come el olio* no es *como una balsa de aceite* sino _ir rodando_ (O _sobre ruedas_) como ya se apuntó.
_Como una balsa de aceite_ sería *calmo, tranquilo *La imagen viene porque la superficie del aceite siempre está más reposada que la del agua por su mayor densidad.

A mi me parece que "Llegar y besar el santo" implica un resultado mejor del esperado (Incluso a veces ni siquiera esperado) un cierto matiz de sorpresa


----------



## Cristina.

Bueno, Neuro, nos estamos yendo de tema, solo quería aportar que la traducción de "liscio come l'olio" "como una balsa de aceite" la ha hecho el Tam, no yo.
Añado: 
essere calmo/liscio come l'olio: ser una balsa de aceite
essere chiaro come l'olio : estar más claro que el agua.
liscio come l'olio: balsa de aceite;  liso/llano/raso como la palma de la mano.


----------



## Silvia10975

La traduzione letterale all'italiano non l'avevo davvero mai sentita... So che google non è attendibile come sondaggista, ma non sono riuscita a trovarla 
Beh, visto che esiste, è un buon motivo per iniziare ad usarla.
E speriamo che possa farlo presto, visto il significato estremamente positivo!
 Silvia


----------

